# Any info on Rosebud, Sorrento & Flinders?



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll be visiting my mother @ Rosebud (southern end of Port Phillip Bay) over Easter and for the first time will have my kayak in tow. Any advice on likely spots, species and tips in Port Phillip Bay between Rosebud and Portsea and around Flinders would be appreciated.

Here's a link to this part of the world for those not familiar. Rosebud is marked, Sorrento and Portsea are west just inside the Rip (entrance to Port Phillip) and Flinders is one of the headlands south of Rosebud at the entrance to Westernport Bay.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...l=-38.327652,144.974213&spn=0.478328,1.365051


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Gibbo, I have fished a little bit in all of those spots, so can give you a rough idea of what to expect. Some of the other Melbourne Mangoes have done a heap more fishing in these spots though, so hopefully they will chip in.

Rosebud to Portsea is generally a sandy bottom with some weedy patches, there are some reefs around Portsea though. You'll catch flathead by bottom bouncing with bait or SPs anywhere along that stretch, at times there are whiting to be had, as well as barracouta and (sometimes) salmon by trolling SPs or HBs. I've also caught some decent flathead by trolling HBs that dive to about 2.5-3m, in about 4m of water over the sand flats off Rye. The tidal influence becomes greater the closer you get to the heads. Josh (5thNovember) has done a lot of fishing around Portsea, he'd be the man to advise you about that area. I think that Dave (Mushi) has also had some success in that area. It's worthwhile having a squid jig out if you have a spare rod, and the gars should be on too.

Flinders is much more of an ocean location - there is usually a shore break, and reasonable swell offshore, so you'll need to use discretion about launching. Kevin has done quite a bit of fishing around the Merricks/Somers/Flinders area, and has bagged some nice whiting. The area is a broken bottom of sand, weed and hard reef. To do best you'll need to anchor up near a sandy patch (should be very visible if the water is clear), and cast to the sand - otherwise you'll snag up a lot. There should be leatherjackets available wherever you drop your bait (use long-shanked hooks!), as well as wrasse. I'd give a spot 15-20 mins, if you don't find any whiting move to another sandy patch and anchor up. I'd strongly advise having a squid jig out at all times, there are some thumpers around this area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Gibbo, Squidder has given you a pretty good intro to the area. As he mentioned, I have fished around Portsea and Sorrento a fair bit and there are a few spots worthy of note. One is right around the boundries of the NMP around the heads, where Sambos and Trevelly can be caught. Berley can really help if you can get a berley trail drifting into the park. Thats where most of the fish are, so coaxing them out can help.

The area just outside all of the moored boats at Sorrento has fished well at dusk for me before as well. Further up towards Blairgowrie there are a few reefs that hold some good squid and snapper as well (Google earth will reveal these to you.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Gibbo, i know you were asking for areas between Rosebud and Portsea but if you travelled a little further around towards Mt martha/Mornington you could try fishing Sunnyside which has been a rippa producing reef with catches including pinkie/snapper, flathead, squid, snook and no doubt numerous other species... :wink:

this would only be another 10-15 minutes further around from where you will be and has been a popular spot with a few of us melbo's lately


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't forget the gutter off Mt Martha too....

Shoreham (near Flinders) is a nice little sheltered beach that would be good to get the yak out in... I fished from the bank and caught some mullet - but i think there's better stuff out there.


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys for imparting some local knowledge. Josh, what's your strategy with the current/tide as you get closer to the Heads as it's pretty fierce is it not? And Y-not, can you elaborate on where Sunnyside is? If the weather is dodgy do you think it's worth trying the new marina @ Safety Beach?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Gibbo

The new marina is already showing potential so its worth a shot. I know of good flatties being pulled from inside the entrance. If the weather is blowing just swap from 1 side of the peninsula to the other. I love Flinders and would like an excuse over Easter to have a shot so feel free to PM me.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Gibbo, yeah, the outgoing tide can be very fierce, so yep, keep that in mind. It gets particularly strong (on the east side) pretty much right where the MP starts. That's where some nice salmon can be found to, by the way. If you time it right, you can catch the arse-end of the outgoing tide for a nice drift towards the heads (from Portsea pier), go hard on slack tide and then ride the incoming tide for a drift all the way back. Providing the wind doesn't factor in too heavily, that is.

I've been out there quite a few times and have been caught in the outgoing tide a few times, once precariously. Fortunately the Hobie Sport was able to push through it (with Turbo fins), but it was character building I have to admit.

I'd be up for a bit of a bash at Flinders as well.


----------

